# What did you get for Christmas?



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

So what did any one get for Christmas? I was the lucky recipient of a bottomless portafilter and a Goldfinger tamper. My wife managed to order and get this delivered from Jens without me knowing!

My kids have arranged for me to have a lesson at Hot Numbers in Cambridge later in the year, exciting!

I was going to post a picture but cannot do do at present


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I gave myself a Portaspresso kit from Australia for Christmas. I've started a new thread with a photo.

+1 on the Torr Goldfinger! Lovely piece of kit!!

DB


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have some V60 stuff and a hario drip kettle on their way to me


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I got 4 sessions at my local Thai Massage Parlour.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> I got 4 sessions at my local Thai Massage Parlour.


Did you actually need that many, David??


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

working dog said:


> I have some V60 stuff and a hario drip kettle on their way to me


I got a V60 and jug too - really enjoying playing around with it and trying the different methods - great fun and some pretty stonking coffee when dialled in.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Hey Patrick, next time you come over I will take you. Then you can make your mind up if 4 is enough or not!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Now, that's an offer I can't refuse David!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I case you mean it!

http://thaiorchidspa.com/


----------



## Java Jive (Sep 21, 2013)

I got a beautiful Knock Hausgrind grinder. I feel I've graduated from nursery school!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nothing coffee related. A cheese making book / kit. Beer , cheese , coffee, bread - self sufficiency , its all I need in life ; )


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

A K10 Fresh and an Aeropress.... quite impressed with both!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

A bottomless portafilter and some scales. There I was, thinking I was on top of my game so to speak only to be destroyed when I went all scientific.

Sorted out the weight required and modified my dosing technique once again on top of my game------ I hope









Ian


----------



## tictok (Dec 1, 2013)

Not much coffee related stuff this year except for my Inpress coffee brewer cup that I'm drinking from right now


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Some oven gloves for roasting duties and a large chaff collector (oohh misses) for the genie


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

I had a pretty boring Christmas present wise really, some DE shaving stuff from a forum Secret Santa, a 2 kg jar of American Jellybeans from my Niece and Nephew and an expensive shaving brush from my borther, and money from everyone else.


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

temp tags which have confirmed that I can steam milk by touch and get it pretty much spot on.... but it's nice to see that I am getting it right

the rest was the usual haul of socks, toiletries and other shizzel like that


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

A motta knockbox, a 12oz jug, and a timer. Some other non-coffee related bits as well.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Coffee wise I got some cycle related Inker espresso cups and also a subscription for Rave...


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Also received an exceptionally beautiful knock hausgrind for Christmas. Couldn't be happier!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I was bought 2 inker cups by my Nephew









Some Grumpy Mule beans from my sister .... Although best before date march 2014 (I'm guessing they've been roasted months ago).

I was also given 2 bags of pre-ground....I think I need to work on my fake pleased gift face more.









I had dropped big hints for aero press or clever dripper to no avail. Still undecided as to which to go for.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Also received an exceptionally beautiful knock hausgrind for Christmas. Couldn't be happier!


Looking forward to hearing reports on this one. I'd be tempted at some stage. Would like something for pour over rather than putting my other grinder out of espresso territory all the time.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Neill said:


> Looking forward to hearing reports on this one. I'd be tempted at some stage. Would like something for pour over rather than putting my other grinder out of espresso territory all the time.


This handles pour over grind perfectly! Possibly better than my Preciso. I was thinking of sharing my experiences after a decent amount of time rather than jumping the gun.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> This handles pour over grind perfectly! Possibly better than my Preciso. I was thinking of sharing my experiences after a decent amount of time rather than jumping the gun.


Thanks. Looking forward to the report once you've had a play.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> I had a pretty boring Christmas present wise really, some DE shaving stuff from a forum Secret Santa, a 2 kg jar of American Jellybeans from my Niece and Nephew and an expensive shaving brush from my borther, and money from everyone else.


Hi Charlie

As a purveyor of shaving products myself can I ask what gear did you get ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

a 13 grand rewiring bill !!!!!


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> a 13 grand rewiring bill !!!!!


Ouch. That's painful.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> a 13 grand rewiring bill !!!!!


Blimey Dave ! All that wiring must be to accommodate all your coffee gear ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

not here in uk as if it was i would have done it myself, but in the apartment in rome, italians do like to rip you off, unfortunately...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

might have to go back to an aeropress


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> a 13 grand rewiring bill !!!!!


Foook! There was me feeling hard done by getting a broken washing machine, a couple of roof tiles coming off and my son breaking his bed.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I was bought 2 inker cups by my Nephew
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pre-ground is not rock bottom... my in-laws know I like coffee so got me some posh instant (Milicano). Hadn't had a cup of instant in about three years so thought I'd give it a go... not sure words can do the flavour or aroma justice! Plus side is I got a nice little rattleware handle-free pitcher from my sister!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I bought myself a second hand Brasilia RR55OD grinder from eBay. When I unveiled it to SWMBO much to my surprise she didn't object at the size but offered to pay for it as my Christmas present ! I guess if I was cynical I would take that to mean she hadn't actually bought me anything in the first place, but who cares.. I now have a "Big Bertha" to replace my "Miniature MDF"







Maybe next year I might buy a K30 and see what she says









View attachment 4916


Forum member Charliej has also very kindly volunteered to let me spend a day with him to get it all working properly.. so a big thank you to him


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some hopper!!!!!


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I got some latte art training booked with Fun In A Cup courtesy of my other half. Not sure she sees a problem with the current standard as such but she can see it annoys me when it isn't all I had hoped for!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Milicano....it's tantamount to cuppa soup!


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> a 13 grand rewiring bill !!!!!


What are they using for wire over there ? plaited unicorn mane ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i am not sure, but it will take three guys a month to do, when two over two weeks would suffice here, must be all the coffee breaks.


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

I got a Londinium L1 with bottomless PF, 2 Londinium espresso cups, VST 7g and 15g, Espro 30lb pressure tamper and a Chrome Eureka Mignon. All new and shiny. its the mutts nuts. Took me a while to get used to the new machine and grinder from my old Racilio Silvia V3 and Rocky Grinder but I am now there and its Heaven.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> i am not sure, but it will take three guys a month to do, when two over two weeks would suffice here, must be all the coffee breaks.


If they are like over here in Spain, they arrive at 9am and go for breakfast at 9.30. Spend 3 days talking about what they're gonna do and then do it completely differently. They do of course add a zero onto the bill at the end"


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

RASD4651 said:


> I got a Londinium L1 with bottomless PF, 2 Londinium espresso cups, VST 7g and 15g, Espro 30lb pressure tamper and a Chrome Eureka Mignon. All new and shiny. its the mutts nuts. Took me a while to get used to the new machine and grinder from my old Racilio Silvia V3 and Rocky Grinder but I am now there and its Heaven.


Now that's a Christmas present!!!!!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> Some hopper!!!!!


Obviously designed by a man.. if you're going to have one, have a big one !

Seriously, I'll be replacing the hopper with a camera hood soon. Without the hopper its actually a reasonable size, about a similar height to the Gaggia Classic.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> i am not sure, but it will take three guys a month to do, when two over two weeks would suffice here, must be all the coffee breaks.


Any forum members electricians, and you could pull in some favours? Would be cheaper if you could charter a plane load of electricians to Rome.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i know, its nuts but thats italy


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Soll said:


> Hi Charlie
> 
> As a purveyor of shaving products myself can I ask what gear did you get ?


Sure,

A vintage Wardonia open comb DE razor, a Dickenson & Gilroy NOS boar travel brush and case, some assorted blades and a Muhle V2 STF synthetic XL brush with 25mm knot and faux horn handle


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

A Cherub and a Motta tamper with stand


----------



## CFo (Aug 25, 2013)

Tamper mat, Lavazza cups and some beans from https://www.facebook.com/isleofskyecoffeeroastery


----------



## RASD4651 (Apr 15, 2013)

xiuxiuejar said:


> Now that's a Christmas present!!!!!


I know, my wife is very kind and very patient. I'm a lucky man!


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Oh dear, it's the thought that counts though right?

View attachment 4930


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> a 13 grand rewiring bill !!!!!


Blew it up with all those levers and grinders, Dave?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Sure,
> 
> A vintage Wardonia open comb DE razor, a Dickenson & Gilroy NOS boar travel brush and case, some assorted blades and a Muhle V2 STF synthetic XL brush with 25mm knot and faux horn handle


Nice array of grooming gear, you have some thoughtful family members ! Have you used the DE razor yet? The open combed one's give a much closer shave


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

5 very happy kids & several glasses of Sherry.


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

I got 50cl and 35cl Motta Champion black milk jugs.

Not really used the 35cl one yet, but the 50cl is great.

I also got a ps4 from the wife, she went 6 times over our planned budget, so I looked a right idiot when I opened up the ps4 and she got a coat.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

I got a couple of espresso cups and a couple of flat white cups, both from Inker.

And I kindly gifted my wife with a bonavita electric pouring kettle.

regarding the hopper of the RR55OD, I have cut the top and it looks much nicer now, just added a bit of rubber on the inside of the lid to make it seal better


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Soll said:


> Nice array of grooming gear, you have some thoughtful family members ! Have you used the DE razor yet? The open combed one's give a much closer shave


It was actually only the Muhle brush that came from a family member the rest was from The Shaving Room forums secret santa thingie. I haven't tried that razor yet still getting used to my Gillette adjustables and my Merkur Progress.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> I got 50cl and 35cl Motta Champion black milk jugs.
> 
> Not really used the 35cl one yet, but the 50cl is great.
> 
> I also got a ps4 from the wife, she went 6 times over our planned budget, so I looked a right idiot when I opened up the ps4 and she got a coat.


OOh they look nice any idea where they're from I need a new 500ml jug.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

And I almost forgot I also got this









Xavier - 24.12.2013


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Congratulations !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

@CharlieJ, Cream Supplies Ltd have them. It's great, I got one from them as well. And those are really well made Motta Europa milk jug, as heavy as your cooking pot at home.

http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-milk-foaming-jug-europa-50cl/prod_1805.html?category=491


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

Congrats!! Xavier - good name!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Congratulations Ricardo, a Christmas you will never ever forget !!!


----------



## Iwwstriker (Dec 6, 2013)

CoffeeBaby =D i wonder if there's a coffee bean hat that would fit nicely on Xavier's head xD ssooooooo cute.... congrates =D


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Iwwstriker said:


> @CharlieJ, Cream Supplies Ltd have them. It's great, I got one from them as well. And those are really well made Motta Europa milk jug, as heavy as your cooking pot at home.
> 
> http://www.creamsupplies.co.uk/motta-milk-foaming-jug-europa-50cl/prod_1805.html?category=491


Yeah I know it's specifically the black ones like that I'm interested in.


----------



## rmcgandara (Feb 12, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Yeah I know it's specifically the black ones like that I'm interested in.


Bella Barista has them in black http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/50cl-black-milk-pitcher-champion-by-motta.html

------------------

Thanks guys, thank God I got the machine sorted, let me tell you the beans have been flying - Caffeíne (loads of it) required! HAHAHA, but loving every min!


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Congratulations - exciting stuff. Now you'll really need your coffee skills - lots of missed sleep in the early days


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Yeah I know it's specifically the black ones like that I'm interested in.


BellaBarista is where I got mine from mate, you can also get them in white. Apparently this website provides a really good, quick service. And as said, they are heavier than the typical milk jug, I like it


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

Charliej said:


> Yeah I know it's specifically the black ones like that I'm interested in.


BellaBarista is where I got mine from mate, you can also get them in white. Apparently this website provides a really good, quick service. And as said, they are heavier than the typical milk jug, I like it









Ah, I see rmcgandara beat me to it! - Oh and congratulations on your new son!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> And I almost forgot I also got this


The best present you'll ever get (and the most expensive!)

Congratulations.


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

rmcgandara said:


> And I almost forgot I also got this


Not a bad present I must admit!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

rmcgandara said:


> And I almost forgot I also got this
> 
> View attachment 4944
> 
> ...


Congratulations, fantastic news. You'll never beat that gift......not even an L1


----------



## photojonny (Jun 9, 2013)

I used my Xmas money to upgrade from the Hario Slim grinder to a (used) Rancilio Rocky. No more 5 mins grinding before an espresso!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Amongst other things, I got this FANTASTIC meat and fish selection box from Chesil Smokery from my girlfriend.

Smoked salmon, trout, grouse, salmon trimmings and extra smoked salmon.

It's soooooo good. I enjoyed the grouse this evening!

She also got me some coffee cup cufflinks


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

spune said:


> She also got me some coffee cup cufflinks


Sound great - any pics of these so I can drop hints for this months b'day ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i have great idea hint at the capital uno......


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> i have great idea hint at the capital uno......


now if you'd said L edin she may have got the hint

Edit edno not edin


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The white ones are well smart.

Must resist matt pitchers...Must resist matt pitchers...


----------



## Nijntje (Oct 2, 2013)

I treated myself to a compak mini hopper, tbh I really like the way it looks so maybe not the best for bean freshness but grinder lives in my "appliance garage" so isn't subject to much daylight and the lid is a tight fit.

The other stuff was just bits n bobs, lovely crimbo dinner and the kids had a lot of fun of course!


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Sure. Here they are

View attachment 4957


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I received an Aeropress ( still to use it I am sad to say) and a Vacuvin storage box, to keep beans in. I had heard mixed reviews on these and them losing their pressure but I have not experienced any issues to date and am please with it

Oh yeah, plus some woeful smelling beans from a coffee shop my mother goes to. The smell can best be described as old nub end, from the days if smoking in pubs. No roast date and packed in plastic bags

Nice thought but no thanks. I will keep them for seasoning the new Burrs


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

I got a lovely green Teflon portafilter! Much better than the standard pf on the brewtus


----------



## Taylor The Latte Boy (Dec 9, 2013)

kikapu said:


> I got a lovely green Teflon portafilter! Much better than the standard pf on the brewtus


Didn't even know you could get teflon/coloured portafilters, does it clean easier or just for show? And how much of a snob am I going to look if I buy one and use it at work?


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

However good it is, I HATE the colour! I'd consider a black/grey frying pan Teflon covered one but not green!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

http://cafe-kultur.de/collections/portafilter-1/products/portafilter-cg-e61-7mm-1

They are nice


----------



## kikapu (Nov 18, 2012)

Taylor The Latte Boy said:


> Didn't even know you could get teflon/coloured portafilters, does it clean easier or just for show? And how much of a snob am I going to look if I buy one and use it at work?


Yes it does you just need to run a bit of water over it to clean it


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

How much are they delivered?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffeechap sometimes gets deals off that site, could be worth asking him if he could sort something....


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

My Solis grinder went kaput on new years eve, so had to buy myself a new one, went for an Iberital MC2 on grounds of affordability. Almost regretted that as the sheer ball achery and bean wastage of getting it dialled in made me kind of dislike it from the start. Still, seems to be an improvement so far. I also got some pre-ground, and am burning it all up in the aeropress at work with milk and sugar!


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

I got my Gaggia Classic and the other half got me a Motta tamper a 50cl Motta milk frothing Jug a Tiamo tamping stand and a corner tamping mat. Just need to get my grinder now but my brain hurts just trying to make up my mind as to which one.


----------

